# Favorite Ice Cream??? :)



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im really hungry right now and craving some ice cream right now :love2, so Im just wondering whats everyones favorite ice cream flavor? :banana :boogie
Mines vanilla!! :mushy :nw


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I like mint chocolate chip and cookies n' cream! :banana


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Tiger stripe


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^love strawberry shortcake cream, that's the thing I would buy repeatedly whenever the ice cream man came around when I was younger

off the top of my head, my favorite ice cream is cookie dough










or something caramely like Heath bar ice cream or really marshmallowy


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Regular vanilla flavor topped with chocolate syrup, candy sprinkles, cookie bits, whipping cream, & a cherry on top! Yummmmy. =)


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Lemon! It's so refreshing.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

letitrock said:


> ^love strawberry shortcake cream, that's the thing I would buy repeatedly whenever the ice cream man came around when I was younger
> 
> off the top of my head, my favorite ice cream is cookie dough
> 
> ...


:agree


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


>


 Mmm that looks yummy!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Hagen-Daaz Coffee...whole carton...gone in one sitting. That's why I rarely buy it.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Chocolate, although there is a container of Mackinac Island Fudge ice cream in the freezer that is _very_ good.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Movenpick: Amaretto and Almond


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^If there's one ice cream worth getting diabetes for, it's this.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Plain, unadulterated chocolate! No nuts! No swirls? Just chocolate. It doesn't need anything else.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mint chocolate chip ohm nommm give it to meeeeee.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

mudslide ice cream, or anything with chocolate fudge and coffee


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Rocky Road mmmmmm


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Ben and Jerry's Half Baked. Chocolate and vanilla ice cream mixed with chunks of cookie dough and fudge. If I don't eat this one I usually eat Cinnamon Buns. Ben and Jerry's is the best. When you open up a little pint of Ben and Jerry's it's like opening up a pint of fun. I'm serious. I love digging around to find that little chunk of cookie dough and slowly eating it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I like ice cream, but it doesn't like me. I develop an allergy to diary so I try to stay away from it. When I consume it I get major problems with Mucus in my throat. I have trouble with post nasal drip and diary products like milk and ice cream make it worse. I read that this is an allergy to dairy. I like cereal too, but I always buy Almond milk for that. Luckily, I haven't developed a nut allergy.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheesecake :mushy

also cookie dough and cookies and cream. :yes

damn...i want some baskin robbins now...i've always wanted to try ben and jerry's but i never see it in stores :stu the only Ben and Jerrys store i've seen is pretty far away.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Neopolitan, the be all end all of icecream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel mmmmmmmmmm good stuff!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

skygazer said:


> mudslide ice cream, or anything with chocolate fudge and coffee


That sounds soooo good right now :mushy :nw, Ive always wanted to try reese's ice cream but has never got the chance :rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> Neopolitan, the be all end all of icecream.


I like how they're shaped in blocks. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's a toss-up between mint chocolate chip and coffee.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of ice cream with so many flavors, I keep it simple but it's the best. A vanilla on a cone is my favorite, sometimes I add sprinkles.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ice cream is my biggest weakness, especially when I want to eat my feelings!

I like mint chocolate chip and spumoni.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is that ice cream doesn't make me full? Jello makes me full, but not ice cream.

I don't get it. :stu

600th POST


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

When I was a kid. It was bubble gum. 

I also liked Creamsicles - orange popsicles with vanilla ice cream filling. 

I also liked Strawberry sundaes and chocolate dipped ice cream. 

Now, I like vanilla and maple walnut. I love ice cream.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I like mint chocolate chip :banana


Mmmmmmmmm, :ditto, Oh and Haagen Dazs Baileys as well. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

SAgirl said:


> I also liked Creamsicles - orange popsicles with vanilla ice cream filling.


I loved creamsicles. sooo good


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Vanilla ice cream with hot fudge on top. :mushy


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Cookies in cream with fudge and chocolate chunks in a waffle cone.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Vanilla ice cream with hot fudge on top. :mushy


I really wish I had some right now :rain


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Breyer's Vanilla ice cream with mini Oreo cookies added MmmMMmMMM

Or Ben and Jerry's Chubby Hubby


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Im really hungry right now and craving some ice cream right now :love2, so Im just wondering whats everyones favorite ice cream flavor? :banana :boogie
> Mines vanilla!! :mushy :nw


yesterday i had the BEST ice cream cone I HAVE EVER TASTED. i got it from an ice cream truck called mister softee...it was called a chocolate dip chocolate ice cream cone. The guy gave me chocolate ice cream and the dipped in some chocolate liquid..and it hardened up like a klondike bar over the icecream in like a second.....oh man it was so good...but was pricey..at 2.50


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Baskin Robbins makes this one kind that I think they call Birthday Cake or something. It's like vanilla ice cream with bits of cake and frosting in it. 

Basically it's the best ice cream ever created.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Breyers Vanilla Bean ice cream is the best plain ice cream.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cookie dough,moose tracks, blue moon, orange sherbert, basically all of them!


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I just had samoa cookie ice cream....best thing ever!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I also like my ice cream in a chocolate-dipped waffle bowl! :nw :banana










Or waffle cones!!! :boogie


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I like that ice cream with all the nuts and marshmallows and fudge chunk crap in it. I think rocky road or moose or something like that... that fattier the better usually I've found...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like that chocolate chip mint ice cream. I haven't had any for at least a year, though.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Bah Ice cream????

The real deal is Chapman's Frozen vanilla yogurt. Crush some pecans and maybe some walnuts and sprinkle over it. Pure Bliss!

There are two problems though. It's only good with chapman's (the vanilla isnt too strong) and its devilishly addictive...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pistachio. Mmm. Especially with a little chocolate syrup in there. Mmm.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Give me some REAL ITALIAN SHIZ! 

Recommend any Ice cream nutters to go to Italy and actually have real ice cream :yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I also like my ice cream in a chocolate-dipped waffle bowl! :nw :banana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can I haz some waffle cones please??? :cry


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I like cookie dough ice cream.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Cheesecake said:


> I like cookie dough ice cream.


Not cheesecake? lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I also like my ice cream in a chocolate-dipped waffle bowl! :nw :banana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *mouth drooling*


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

MORE WAFFLE CONES!!! :banana


----------



## DudeRanch (Apr 30, 2011)

Ben and Jerry's Stephen Colbert "Americone Dream"


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

a vanilla ice cream with sprinkles on top.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chocolate ice cream in a waffle cone is the only correct answer.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

cookies and cream.

or triple fudge, hazlenut choc berry dip. Yuuum


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> MORE WAFFLE CONES!!! :banana


OMG YUM. YUM. YUM.
Great, now I'm going to have to go get me a nice waffle icecream.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

nycdude said:


> a vanilla ice cream with sprinkles on top.


:boogie :b


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Coffee ice cream. YUM.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :boogie :b


 now I have to haz some of my own :b









:mushy


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I go more for frozen yogurt now. Healthier - yeah right. At least I can pretend. Hood now makes a cookie dough frozen yogurt. mint chocolate cookie is good too.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^ 
Mines betta!!! :kma


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> ^
> Mines betta!!! :kma


Yeah, right... :roll :kma


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ The little fat kid in me is going crazy.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

Black Raspberry, Reeses, Vanilla, Chocolate, and Heath Bar!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

cookies and cream with hot fudge


----------



## utopia88 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Chocolate ice cream!*


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to ruin this thread for everyone.

.......Two Girls 1 Cup..... You'll never view ice cream the same way again.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ That was EXACTLY what I was thinking. I just didn't want to say it.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Tigertail and cottoncandy!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I never did get why so many people like Ben & Jerry's to be honest :b
Haagan daz to me at least is on another level entirely. 

I like their caramel and white chocolate flavour myself.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I'm going to ruin this thread for everyone.
> 
> .......Two Girls 1 Cup..... You'll never view ice cream the same way again.


:haha

I kinda like peppermint and vanilla i guess, don't eat ice cream much though.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

RoCkY road ice cream!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I love Vanilla Ice Cream with chocolate syrup.

& LOL @ the 2 girls 1 cup statement. For a while I wouldn't eat chocolate Ice Cream after watching that.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My favorite ice cream EVER is called 'Superman'. I don't know if any of you have heard/tried it. (http://www.supermanicecream.com/?page_id=2I) used to always order a single scoop of it at the old Kmart stores as a child in the early '90s. They used to sell it in one gallon tubs at Kroger, but have now discontinued it for some odd reason. I want it baaaack! It's hard to describe the flavor because nothing else out there comes close. It really was the best ice cream ever made. :cry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cookies and Cream


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Cookies and Cream


I love that too


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Man!, all of these pictures are making me drool


----------



## sweety (May 31, 2011)

*get some electricity on it*

I like mine electrified!

look at that:


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jenis ice cream from Columbus Ohio HAS NO EQUAL! Dark chocolate and salty caramel.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
That needs to hop in my mouth right now.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Plain vanilla


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Wild strawberry sorbet.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Vanilla..


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I basically love every single ice cream flavor in existance, except pistachio. But I guess my favorite would have to be mint chocolate chip or cookie dough! My mom actually just bought vanilla ice cream today. =P


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I LOVE spumoni ice cream.  But I'm not even picky about other flavors, I'll eat them too. XD


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Vanilla ice-cream, slightly bitter chocolate sauce & roughly chopped SALTED peanuts (the contrast between creamyness, bitterness and saltyness is divine)


Otherwise I like choc chip mint and english toffee.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Strawberry or Vanilla.

I don't like ice cream with bits of other stuff in it. Like chocolate flakes or nuts or whatever. Just plain, cold, ice cream!


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Mint chocolate chip!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Whatever interesting chocolaty concoction the ice cream place is selling


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Moevenpick. No additives, No colourings. Fresh authentic taste. I am no ad.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I love Green Tea iced cream! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

Cookies and cream. mmmm..


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love to eat fruit and nut ice cream with mint choc. chip!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I usually hate icecream, but I can't say no to cookie dough.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Peanut Butter!!


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Dont wanna be a downer & all but... I HATE ICE-CREAM!! dont know why. I just find it really disgusting for some reason. Guess I'm missing out. Sort of. Not really.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MissElley said:


> Dont wanna be a downer & all but... I HATE ICE-CREAM!! dont know why. I just find it really disgusting for some reason. Guess I'm missing out. Sort of. Not really.


 Blasphemy!


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Blasphemy!


What's that??? (Blasphemy???)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MissElley said:


> What's that??? (Blasphemy???)


*Blasphemy* is the defamation of the name of God or the gods, and by extension any display of gross irreverence towards any person or *thing deemed worthy of exalted esteem.*

Ice cream is deemed worthy of exalted esteem (in my humble opinion). :b


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> *Blasphemy* is the defamation of the name of God or the gods, and by extension any display of gross irreverence towards any person or *thing deemed worthy of exalted esteem.*
> 
> Ice cream is deemed worthy of exalted esteem (in my humble opinion). :b


Okay, I just got more confused. The next "MUST DO" for me, get a blardddy dictionary and look up the word Blasphemy.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1.Peanut Butter
2.Coffee
3.Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Cherry Garcia
Cookies N' Cream
Pistachio
Green Tea


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Moose Tracks and Frutti di Bosco gelato:


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Mint chocolate chip


----------



## alfonskent (Feb 29, 2012)

My favorite ice creams are Greg's ice cream, The Big Chill, Delight Chocolate, Dutch Dreams, Xococava, Saffron Spot, Scoops westside and Gelato bar. In these my most favorite is Delight Chocolate. I also eat when i go out side.


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

Cookies n cream :yes


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Cookies and Cream


Maple walnut as well


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't eat ice cream much anymore, but when I do I like bubble gum.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

A REALLY rare kind called Mickey's Celebration Icecream It's white cake flavoured with swirled in blue icing and sprinkles! And Tim Hortons icecream and Dairy Queen and Wendy's malts!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

jamocha almond fudge


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

...Gosh, now I'm craving ice cream so bad.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ben & Jerry's American Dream.

Bought it once on a whim and it's my flavor of choice. That or cookies and cream.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Omg it's impossible to choose I love them all! Um well I like mint chocolate chip that's really good, cookie doughs amazing, love strawberry, vanilla you can't go wrong with, chocolates good when your craving it and I just love everything else.... Ugh now I'm really hungry. I think my all time favorite is mint chocolate chip though.


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the mint chocolate chip ice cream. The green color makes it even better


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

Jr189 said:


> :boogie


 This is my favorite too!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chocolate and chocolate fudge brownie ice cream are love <3


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's a tie between mint chocolate chip and coffee.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

My 3 favorites are pumpkin, pistachio, and cherry chocolate chip. Oh god, how ice cream is amazing. :mushy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ :eek Omg I forgot about pumpkin that ones so good! Great now I have to figure out which one is my favorite again...such a hard decision


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hands down PEANUT BUTTER CUP. I am mad about PB cups, and PB is one of my fav flavors and fillings of anything. 2nd fav strawberry/blueberry cheesecake. It HAS to have cheesecake bits in it or it's no good. Nothing is more disappointing getting an ice cream labeled strawberry cheesecake and there being no frikkin' cheesecake!! :mum


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Peanut Butter Panic 








So good


----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookie dough! :yes


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Chocolate with swirls of peanut butter =


----------



## iwanthelp1030 (Feb 28, 2012)

Coffee ice cream!!!)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Either vanilla or cookie dough


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

Theres too many to choose! Ermmmm I'll go with hazelnut. And anything with chocolate brownies in it


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Rocky Road FTW


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Vanilla topped with CARAMEL !!!!
NUM NUM NUM


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Some of my friends think I'm weird for liking mint choc ice cream so much, and yet here are so many others that do too, maybe it's a social anxiety thing Lol.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oreo Cookie's & Cream.


----------



## counsellor (Mar 1, 2012)

Honeycomb and vanilla


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Pistachio or Green Tea I think.


----------



## GChopsticks125 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate!!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im really liking stephen colbert's ice cream!!! :b haha


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

Avocado.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I love Ben & Jerry's *red velvet cake*. I also love *minty *ice creams (peppermint in the winter time, mint chocolate chip...I recently got cool mint at Maggie Moo's with chocolate covered pretzels and marshmallows). At Coldstone, I get *german chocolate cake* but they never have any coconut for some reason! I'm always happy with a *real strawberry* ice cream. I'm delighted by the chunks of frozen strawberry! *Butter pecan* is yummy. I'll literally try any ice cream with english toffee in it because I love it, haha.

Oh, ice cream.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Cotton Candy


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> Im really liking stephen colbert's ice cream!!! :b haha


mmm Ameri-cone Dream?! that's the only one I really eat other than strawberry. I'm never really in the mood for ice cream though.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Napoleon. Vanilla, chocolate, and strawberry for the win.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*bumpety-bump*
I like this stuff:


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Vanilla and Cookies & Cream


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

_








Butter Pecan
__







_
And Breyers Reese's Chocolate


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Golden Gaytime


----------

